# turbo inlet, Aaron stylez.....



## ghost of speeding-g60 (Oct 16, 2010)

boredom sets in. i saw a picture, and thought it would be neat. definitely function over form. but my stuff gots to look good too. it'll look ok i think, when its done.

made a frame out of 1/2" SS tubing, i have some of that lying around. then stretched an old T-shirt over it, and then resin'd it up. then it just progresses from there.




































































































and now its time to get busy. this was the prep work, and i discovered that FG resin/hardener has a shelf life LOL. more the hardener actually. got a new gallon of resin, set out a work space, and began working. at the end of this, i sent it off with my friend Chad (guy who was supposed to paint the race car originally) for the final touches. he is good with body work and smoothing stuff....


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice can't wait to see the final product, I think it would be more functional with a velocity stack but that should still work very well..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

really...really you got bored and decide to do itchy stuff....


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

when its resin-ated its not so itchy. when its pink and in your attic, thats when that stuff sucks.


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

is that gonna crack when the motor moves?
hope you have some tight mounts


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

F'ing DOPE.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

so much work into his car. 
by far one of my favorites on the forum. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

WeeZFan69 said:


> is that gonna crack when the motor moves?
> hope you have some tight mounts


i dont think its going anywhere..... if there were movement of the engine, perhaps. there is a 3/16" gap around the inlet...

but better yet it is ALL solid mounted, motor and trans. HMMMMM. maybe thats why it tries to lift the right side front wheel off the ground when it launches LOL.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

that inlet is pretty sweet, true story.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

looks pretty good, I woulda used some MDF and an MDF ring to get everything to fit perfect and then stretched some fleece over it for nice smooth transitions. :thumbup:


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

ya. but MDF dont bend around the corners at the fender  and it is not finished. its now getting the smoothing done to it.

and then the ring would be huge as well.... 

i have been doing car audio since ~87 or so..... built quite a few door panel pods n stuff.... here is the trunk of my MK3.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

newto20v said:


> ya. but MDF dont bend around the corners at the fender  and it is not finished. its now getting the smoothing done to it.
> 
> and then the ring would be huge as well....


Yeah it wouldn't bend, you would need to sand it to shape. Not sure why the ring would be huge, you just get one that has the same ID as the OD of your compressor inlet.


----------



## chopped liver (May 30, 2010)

update; sanding sucks, thats why i dont do it.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

so good


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

newto20v said:


> ya. but MDF dont bend around the corners at the fender  and it is not finished. its now getting the smoothing done to it.
> 
> and then the ring would be huge as well....
> 
> i have been doing car audio since ~87 or so..... built quite a few door panel pods n stuff.... here is the trunk of my MK3.


i did not see this comeing from you :laugh::laugh::laugh: inlet looks great tho :thumbup:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

nice man, that is very nice for a DIY/custom piece :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

